# Who has the biggest of each sp?



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm keen to see who has the biggest snake out of each sub species. 

There will be two categories:

Length

Weight

I'm really keen to know how big some of the monsters are. I know Bredli's can get pretty big, but it will be cool to see the biggest specimens of each species.

Post up the stats of your snake, along with a pic of it, include the species also.

If there is trouble determining who has the biggest, we will have to get something to put in the shot for size comparison that everyone has access to, like a coke can or something.

I'm especially keen to see who has the biggest jungle python.


----------



## lgotje (May 16, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Ok guys, I'm keen to see who has the biggest snake out of each sub species.
> 
> I'm especially keen to see who has the biggest jungle python.


 
haha thats what she said


----------



## wranga (May 16, 2011)

yeh mines bigger than yours


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Check out some of Joemal's posts. He has some monsters.


----------



## Torah (May 17, 2011)

im off to measure my snappy bredli , if im not back in 20mins call ....... ner just kindding , But ill get some pix and measurements 

Jeweliette & Romeo-
female Bredli 21cm width , 250cm/8.2ft length
. male Bredli 24cm width 262cm/8.6ft length 
Ghost-
male Darwin 18cm width, 180cm/5.9ft length

My others are all babies still , like under 4y.o....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Torah said:


> im off to measure my snappy bredli , if im not back in 20mins call ....... ner just kindding , But ill get some pix and measurements


 
Thanks Torah 

Saximus - I know joemal has some big snakes, but scrubs and olives are big. I'm keen to know who has the biggest out of each sub species, biggest Bredli, biggest jungle, biggest Darwin etc.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 17, 2011)

a lady at one of my local pet shops is quite confident that she has an 18ft coastal:shock:

another one there also says she has over 300 snakes and was given an albino gecko for her birthday, i'm sure they are taking the same drugs :lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Lol, take a measuring tape and show her how big 18 ft is next time.


----------



## cadwallader (May 17, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> :
> 
> another one there also says she has over 300 snakes and was given an albino gecko for her birthday, i'm sure they are taking the same drugs :lol:


 lol albino gecko ... hmm most likely a house gecko. lol


----------



## pythons73 (May 17, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> a lady at one of my local pet shops is quite confident that she has an 18ft coastal:shock:
> 
> another one there also says she has over 300 snakes and was given an albino gecko for her birthday, i'm sure they are taking the same drugs :lol:


Gee its hard enough to get confirmed sizes of carpets at 10ft,alot of people say they have monsters but not many confirmed measurements.It must be something in the water up here..lol


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 17, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Gee its hard enough to get confirmed sizes of carpets at 10ft,alot of people say they have monsters but not many confirmed measurements.It must be something in the water up here..lol


 
possibly goon or passion pop in the water at beenleigh mate lol. 18ft is by far the best one i've heard of.


----------



## Torah (May 17, 2011)

Done but added above ^^


----------



## SarahJane (May 17, 2011)

Adult water python, but she's probably not the biggest 215cm and about as thick as my arm at her widest point, can't weigh her cause she's on shed.


----------



## cadwallader (May 17, 2011)

Jungle pyhon 40cm and very light...
spotted 1.6m is my biggest


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee169/darrenv123/679ebc3b.png

That bredli is huge.

Thanks cadwallader


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

It could just be forced perspective. Where did you get it?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> Check out some of Joemal's posts. He has some monsters.


 I agree, but then again I am a little biased LOL..... although we might have to wait till he gets home
from his hard Yakka for some measurements


----------



## KingSirloin (May 19, 2011)

Hmm...ok....bare with me.....where do I get a tape measure longer than 8m?


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

:shock: Crystal are you his other half?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> Hmm...ok....bare with me.....where do I get a tape measure longer than 8m?


LOL skite...where's the piccy's 



saximus said:


> :shock: Crystal are you his other half?


Errrr noooo dont scare the poor man like that ROFLMFAO
we just have a lust thang going on ;-)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

> As to the size of carpets, there was a Wild specimen from NSW collected and reliably measured in 2002 that weighed 49lbs and measured 11'4"!!!! While thats clearly not the norm, there are some monsters out there on occasion.


Is this true?

If you guys can't see the pics, let me know and I'll upload them here. The diamonds head is amazing.

Uploaded pics below


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Yeah looks like you have to be a member to see them. Just a heads up too, I don't think they like posting links to other reptile forums.
Do you know the locality of your Jungles? Unless they're Athertons you may be a bit disappointed with how big they get


----------



## SamNabz (May 19, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> Jungle pyhon 40cm and very light...
> spotted 1.6m is my biggest


 
1.6m mac? Care to share a pic..?


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

I didn't even catch that! I'd be interested to see that too


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

I caught it, but didn't know if I was confusing spotteds for something else. I know stimmies are small, too.

I'll upload the pics and get rid of the links.

OK here we go

Bredli
















Nice jungle, dodgy perspective but it's large, even though he's holding it out infront of him.






Huge coastal, 14.3kg apparently






Last but not least, the diamond beast.











It's got a head like a bloody Staffy. Photoshop?

I have no idea what locality mine are, Dan. Any idea by looking at them? How long will it take for them to be full size usually? I know there are variables, but 3 years, or can they grow longer? Is it true that snakes have indeterminate growth?


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

No I'm terrible at picking Jungle localities sorry. If they're pumped with food they can get to adult size in less than two years. Supposedly they do grow continually and just tend to slow once they reach "adult" size but I've never seen studies proving it.
That diamond is ridiculous!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

No drama's. I've heard if you "powerfeed" the lifespan of the snake is reduced. I'm not keen on doing that. Although the way they've been eating may be considered powerfeeding? The fuzzies are huge compared to the snake.

Yeah, the diamond is huge, I think the coastal is impressive, also.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 19, 2011)

i think yours are palmerstons , going from everything you have posted. especially if you are waiting on them to yellow up. the one in the pic above i think is an atherton. i am only saying that due to its size and its colours look like my atherton.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i think yours are palmerstons , going from everything you have posted. especially if you are waiting on them to yellow up. the one in the pic above i think is an atherton. i am only saying that due to its size and its colours look like my atherton.


 
I thought palmerstons were supposed to be bright?



Fantazmic said:


> There is so much controversy over the notion of locality that I am thinking I will start a thread about it.
> 
> Anyway Im probably not telling you anything you dont already know.....palmerstons tend to be smaller than athertons and palmerstons tend to be brighter...having said that I have a lovely atherton here with beautiful bright yellow as bright as a palmerston.


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2011)

True palmerstons shouldn't get over the 4 - 4.5ft mark.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Well my hatchie male is already over 2 ft. He's 5 ish months old I think.

This will give you an idea of his size, the tank is 45cm square.






Colour






















Any ideas?


----------



## Australis (May 19, 2011)

Isnt that "Diamond" A mid north coast carpet?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Probably... I suck at ID'ing snakes. Looks like a diamond to me, though.


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Is this true?
> 
> If you guys can't see the pics, let me know and I'll upload them here. The diamonds head is amazing.
> 
> Uploaded pics below


 Diamond Intergrade...largest recorded Morelia....a few threads on here if you can find them.


----------



## Torah (May 19, 2011)

Thought Id add more recent ones of Romeo


----------



## AirCooled (May 19, 2011)

My Mac isn't as big as cadwallader's spotted 1.6m,but he is 1.3m and 890Grams.I would post a Pic but my PC is have more issues than Arnie right now


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 19, 2011)

I have a Stimmie over 110cm


----------



## dihsmaj (May 19, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> My Mac isn't as big as cadwallader's spotted 1.6m,but he is 1.3m and 890Grams.I would post a Pic but my PC is have more issues than Arnie right now


 A mac is a spotted.


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> A mac is a spotted.


 
Where does he say it isn't?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 19, 2011)

'My Mac isn't as big as my cadwallader's spotted'. 
It's like he's referring to two different species, I reckon he should've said 'I have two Macs, one is a lot bigger than the other, 1.6m. The other one is 1.3m and 890 grams.'


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Re-read both posts then rethink your responses


----------



## AirCooled (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Sax,I didn't think I was seperating species.I call mine a Mac because 'Mickey' the Mac sounds better than 'Mickey' the spotted


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Haha nice name. He is literally twice the weight of my boy. I'll be interested to see these pics once your computer's wife forgives him and hopefully leaves him with some dignity


----------



## Australis (May 19, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Diamond Intergrade...largest recorded Morelia....a few threads on here if you can find them.



If you must use words like _Morelia_ it would be beneficial if you knew what it refers to and includes.Once you manage that, you could move onto _spilota _,funnily enough a word a lot of carpet-python enthusiast seem afraid or unable to use.

Please correct if _M. oenpelliensis & M. kinghorni_ have been reclassified in the last few years.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2011)

There are some nice, healthy looking gentle giants here. I love the bredli out on the grass 

I don't own my olives anymore but I still have their photos. These were my giants and only half grown. I do have a couple of big carpets but weight wise they would never match the olives at the same length.

Here is my beautiful girl - Stella






And my handsome fella - Marlow





They're still my babies , even if someone else owns them now.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Australis said:


> If you must use words like _Morelia_ it would be beneficial if you knew what it refers to and includes.Once you manage that, you could move onto _spilota _,funnily enough a word a lot of carpet-python enthusiast seem afraid or unable to use.
> 
> Please correct if _M. oenpelliensis & M. kinghorni_ have been reclassified in the last few years.


 
If you must have a dig at others, would you please offer a brief explanation of what you're talking about, so newbs like me can have an idea? I thought Morelia applied to Aussie pythons (and some OS ones like png) that laid eggs? Obviously I'm wrong but I'm keen to learn.


----------



## zack13 (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> If you must have a dig at others, would you please offer a brief explanation of what you're talking about, so newbs like me can have an idea? I thought Morelia applied to Aussie pythons (and some OS ones like png) that laid eggs? Obviously I'm wrong but I'm keen to learn.


 
Google works wonders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morelia_(genus)
There is more than just carpets in the Morelia genus.


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Morelia is a genus that includes a couple of different species. It isn't all Aussie pythons though. The other genuses (geni?) include Antaresia, Aspidites, Liasis and probably one or two I can't think of at the moment. Morelia spilota is the "carpet python" species. What Cockney probably meant when he said the intergrade is the biggest Morelia is it's the biggest in the Morelia spilota species because the scrubby (Morelia amethystina) is actually the biggest in the Morelia genus at the moment (discounting the rumoured giant Oenpelli python)


----------



## snakeluvver (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> If you must have a dig at others, would you please offer a brief explanation of what you're talking about, so newbs like me can have an idea? I thought Morelia applied to Aussie pythons (and some OS ones like png) that laid eggs? Obviously I'm wrong but I'm keen to learn.


 
Not being mean but all pythons lay eggs


----------



## Khagan (May 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Not being mean but all pythons lay eggs


 
What if they are male?


----------



## monitordude (May 19, 2011)

Ive got a six-seven foot Brown Tree Snake.
will post pics later.


----------



## cadwallader (May 19, 2011)

WOW monitor dude keen for pictures...


----------



## lazylizzy (May 19, 2011)

12ft carpet python, 16.7kg


----------



## redlittlejim (May 19, 2011)

PICs or it didnt happen/doesnt exist


----------



## cement (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Nice jungle, dodgy perspective but it's large, even though he's holding it out infront of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Haha potential breeding project Cement?


----------



## lazylizzy (May 19, 2011)

12ft 16.5kg carpet python......


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Cement - the fella is from another website. I'll give you his contact details later on tonight when I'm on a computer. Just curious why you want to contact him? What is it about the snake that you like? (just trying to learn more).



lazylizzy said:


> 12ft 16.5kg carpet python......View attachment 200973


 
Wow what a boofhead!!


----------



## Morfias (May 19, 2011)

Wow lizzy , what an amazing carpet !! What do you feed him/her ??


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Not being mean but all pythons lay eggs


 
Right you are, lol. I dunno why I said that when you, sax and I were discussing boa's in the other thread, lol.


----------



## lazylizzy (May 19, 2011)

thanks, i have sold her since that photo as i was having trouble lifting her, but she ate rabbits and quail


----------



## Laghairt (May 19, 2011)

Yes I assumed that's what he meant.



saximus said:


> What Cockney probably meant when he said the intergrade is the biggest Morelia is it's the biggest in the Morelia spilota species because the scrubby (Morelia amethystina) is actually the biggest in the Morelia genus at the moment (discounting the rumoured giant Oenpelli python)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Google works wonders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morelia_(genus)
> There is more than just carpets in the Morelia genus.


 
What I was getting at is the guy I quoted was having a dig, but isn't an Coastal intergrade a Morelia?

Or was he saying that the "largest Morelia" part was wrong because scrubs are Morelia and they are larger?



saximus said:


> Morelia is a genus that includes a couple of different species. It isn't all Aussie pythons though. The other genuses (geni?) include Antaresia, Aspidites, Liasis and probably one or two I can't think of at the moment. Morelia spilota is the "carpet python" species. What Cockney probably meant when he said the intergrade is the biggest Morelia is it's the biggest in the Morelia spilota species because the scrubby (Morelia amethystina) is actually the biggest in the Morelia genus at the moment (discounting the rumoured giant Oenpelli python)


 
Sorry I didn't even see this



lazylizzy said:


> thanks, i have sold her since that photo as i was having trouble lifting her, but she ate rabbits and quail


 
And the odd miniature pony and stray great Dane.


----------



## monitordude (May 21, 2011)

sorry for **** quality, his enclosures 6 and a half foot tall so shes about seven foot.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 21, 2011)

monitordude said:


> View attachment 201317
> sorry for **** quality, his enclosures 6 and a half foot tall so shes about seven foot.


 
What is it? If that enclosure is 6' 6" then the snake is over 7ft, there's more than 15 cm of snake when you look at the tail above the enclosure and the slack on the floor


----------



## monitordude (May 21, 2011)

a BTS


----------



## kawasakirider (May 21, 2011)

Wow, he's huge!


----------



## monitordude (May 21, 2011)

yes he is


----------



## jamesjr (May 22, 2011)

monitordude said:


> View attachment 201317
> sorry for **** quality, his enclosures 6 and a half foot tall so shes about seven foot.



Now thats a BIG BTS, but is it male or female? got any close up pics?

Cheers


----------



## monitordude (May 22, 2011)

male ill post some pics tonight, anyone got a female?


----------



## Torah (May 24, 2011)

^


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

That story about the 18ft coastal reminds me of a news paper article we were shown when we did our venomous snake handling course, a snake catcher in Kingaroy was quoted by the newspaper as saying that "there were a lot of brown snakes around at this time of year, and it's only going to get worse, he'd just last week removed a 5metre brown snake from around the town lol"


----------



## tjm83 (Jun 14, 2011)

a 5 metre brown snake! lol what is it with silly stories of 20ft browns and coastals


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

I know what you mean, though a 5m brown would be a bloody interesting thing to stumble across and try and catch if it did exist lol no snake hook could be big enough in my opinion


----------



## zan777 (Jun 14, 2011)

Was a little bored so did a photoshop job extending one of the bredli's already posted. Theres some obvious signs its photoshoped but it passes at first glance


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> There are some nice, healthy looking gentle giants here. I love the bredli out on the grass
> 
> I don't own my olives anymore but I still have their photos. These were my giants and only half grown. I do have a couple of big carpets but weight wise they would never match the olives at the same length.
> 
> ...



Yummo, I've never owned a big olive but I've met some astonishing beasts in NW Arnhem Land. A couple of them I had to remove from the Eco resort swimming pool often enough that we had mutual recognition and they just came along quietly lol

I met another one that broke all the rules in terms of size and I went to the other side of the bay to discuss it with the TO. He was very concerned that it had moved and was very grave in his warning that these " two snakes eat people, dont stay around that one"

Never saw it again but where I met it the fire break was 1 and 1/2 widths of a D9 dozer blade and neither head or tail were on the track. It was huge. It must've recently shed because it had the skin rainbows of a water python.

I know, no pics it didn't happen but it did. I have a witness (not sure she fully recovered)


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

1 and a half times the width of a D9, holy hell, I've worked with D9's enough to know that is one massive snake.

would have been fantastic to get a pic of a snake that size


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

My girlfriend at the time was with me checking the lease boundary track at sunrise to see where the animals were (banteng cattle, timor ponies, buffalo, sambar deer, etc) (sandy so you can see the tracks clearly) so I could set up the guiding schedule for the day. 

I didn't know but she had a phobia about slugs and the big (I assume) girl lying there glistening and massive freaked her out completely. I gave it a prod and it S bended up, still no sign of the head. Got to get your priorities right so I looked after the girlfriend and got her back to base. 

When I got back I couldnt track it so next step was to cross Port Essington in a tinny to talk to the man who knew all things about these parts. He wasn't surprised at all, but emphasised that these snakes were known, there were two who hunted together and should be left alone. Made sense to me (but my eyes were peeled whenever I was in that vicinity.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

How long ago?

With indeterminate growth and all there are some remote places up North where there could be some big old herps still hiding.

I'd love to see a really old saltie with plenty of food a survivor from before the skin trade, I'm sure there would be one out there somewhere


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

That was in 1991. Cobourg Peninsula, There was (prior to the building of a small eco tourism resort) zero population over a huge area on the western side of Port Essington. There is still no road there today. And yes the crocs are huge and plentiful. 

Most of the animals had never seen a human so buffs would run away terrified and the dominant mare in the Timor Pony herds would run up and sniff you all over trying to work out what the hell you were.

I also had an eyeball to eyeball with the biggest king brown I've ever seen. I'm 6 foot and our heads were level, It's head was the size of my fist. I agreed that the monsoon forest belonged to him and discretely wandered off in the opposite direction lol.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 15, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> That was in 1991. Cobourg Peninsula, There was (prior to the building of a small eco tourism resort) zero population over a huge area on the western side of Port Essington. There is still no road there today. And yes the crocs are huge and plentiful.
> 
> Most of the animals had never seen a human so buffs would run away terrified and the dominant mare in the Timor Pony herds would run up and sniff you all over trying to work out what the hell you were.
> 
> I also had an eyeball to eyeball with the biggest king brown I've ever seen. I'm 6 foot and our heads were level, It's head was the size of my fist. I agreed that the monsoon forest belonged to him and discretely wandered off in the opposite direction lol.



That's a damn big Kingy


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 15, 2011)

How much of its body can a snake like a brown hold off the ground? Is that story true or a wind up?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 15, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> How much of its body can a snake like a brown hold off the ground? Is that story true or a wind up?









this is a wild brown snake having a go at my leg


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 15, 2011)

OK so 2/3 of it's entire length is up in the air. That means another 3 foot could potentially be added onto the snake steveNT talked about, making it around 9ft. 

Anyone heard of a brown getting this big? Is it true that taipans can get to 14ft?


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd say it would be more like half. Maybe Rob could verify but that pic looks almost like it's "jumping" as it tries to strike. So more of the body would be in the air than it could comfortably hold up for an extended period


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 15, 2011)

So then you're saying that we could approximately add another 6ft of snake onto this thing?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 15, 2011)

Not quite, though Kingy's do get very big. Have a look in the elapid thread, I think Rob ($NaKe PiMp) has posted some pictures with him holding 2 huge Australis. That will give you an idea...


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I also had an eyeball to eyeball with the biggest king brown I've ever seen. I'm 6 foot and our heads were level, It's head was the size of my fist. I agreed that the monsoon forest belonged to him and discretely wandered off in the opposite direction lol.


That would scare the hell out of me :\


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> How much of its body can a snake like a brown hold off the ground? Is that story true or a wind up?


 
True story. Cobourg is absolutely unique in Australia. First Territory National Park, Frist Territory Marine Park, First place to be handed back to the TO's under Native Title. British settlement 1838-49 hence all the crazy animals there. Only 10 vehicles allowed in the 2000sq km Park at one time. Only one road. Tiny population (around 30- there are more Iwaidja but many live in Jabiru or Darwin.) People wait for years to get a permit.

I can get one without drama because I lived there for 3 years, know everyone and I'm the only white fella to have walked the entire peninsula.

Graham Gow did not dispute my story for an instant, he always maintained if new species were going to be found Cobourg would be the place. There is still bugger all research going on there, except for some micro bat studies.


----------



## pharskie (Aug 6, 2011)

any updated big pics?


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 9, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> OK so 2/3 of it's entire length is up in the air. That means another 3 foot could potentially be added onto the snake steveNT talked about, making it around 9ft.
> 
> Anyone heard of a brown getting this big? Is it true that taipans can get to 14ft?


There is a photo in Richard Shine's "Snakes - A Natural History" book, of someone holding a king brown, it was the same length as the person's height. They say they can easily be mistaken for water pythons


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you handle carpets and other large snakes when they get to 2+ metres in length? 

I'm going to assume its good to have another person around incase they decide they dont like you...

do you keep their head pointed away from you? 

do you just let them to their own thing and wander? 

do you keep them from being around your body?


Already prepped for the fact my (murray) darling is going to be larger than life just not sure how to handle him outside of his enclosure...


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 9, 2011)

Ive posted these pics before, but this is a good thread for them.


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 13, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Ive posted these pics before, but this is a good thread for them.


 
WOW!!! my olive is no where near that size but I still thought he was huge... Lucky he is placid or I would be in for a treat lol actually can't wait till he is that big thou!!


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 13, 2011)

spide_0000 said:


> WOW!!! my olive is no where near that size but I still thought he was huge... Lucky he is placid or I would be in for a treat lol actually can't wait till he is that big thou!!



Thanks
Olives are a great snake, luckily due to there size, most are docile.


----------



## Joemal (Aug 13, 2011)

A couple of pics of my baby Olive ..


----------



## metalboy (Aug 13, 2011)

can't wait for my olive to be grown
how old is yours joemal?


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 13, 2011)

Joemal said:


> A couple of pics of my baby Olive ..



BABY?!?!?!?! Holy impressive!!! Almost looks like shes smiling. Gorgeous head on her! Your daugther looks so comfortable with her. That makes me happy to see


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I caught it, but didn't know if I was confusing spotteds for something else. I know stimmies are small, too.
> 
> I'll upload the pics and get rid of the links.
> 
> ...


HOLY ******!!!! That bredli is A monster, :O photoshop? And that coastal and diamond are impressive I can't wait for my boys to get that size :


----------



## Cyann (Jan 21, 2012)

i have a 1.4m spotted and shes only 2 years?


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 21, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> There are some nice, healthy looking gentle giants here. I love the bredli out on the grass
> 
> I don't own my olives anymore but I still have their photos. These were my giants and only half grown. I do have a couple of big carpets but weight wise they would never match the olives at the same length.
> 
> ...



nice love the pics


----------

